# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Máy phay MINI SIEG X2 ??

## Hoàng Tín

Do nhu cầu đam mê chế cháo nên e muốn sắm 1 con máy phay mini vừa tiền. E có tham khảo trên mạng thấy giá con (SIEG X2) này cũng tạm ổn
Công việc của e chủ yếu làm máy thứ nhỏ tầm như bàn tay,về vật liệu thì đủ chủng loại.
Các bác có kinh nghiệm cho e hỏi về e nó thì dùng về lâu dài có ổn ko ạ.Và giá 22tr cho con máy này các bác thấy phù hợp ko,e ko có kinh nghiệm nên các bác giúp e với ạ .Em cảm ơn.

Thông số e nó ạ
Đặc điểm kỹ thuật

Drilling capacity:	13 mm
End milling capacity:	16 mm
Face milling capacity:	30 mm
Longitudinal axis (X):	220 mm
Cross axis (Y):	100 mm
Headstock travel (Z):	180 mm
Throat:	167 mm
Max. distance spindle to table:	280 mm
Head tilt:	45°L, 45°R
Spindle taper:	MT3 or R8
Motor output power:	350 w
Spindle speed Low range:	100-1100 ±10% rpm
Spindle speed Hight range:	100-2500 ±10% rpm
Table effective size:	390×92 mm
T-slot size:	12 mm
Overal dimension (LxWxH):	520x510x760 mm
Package dimension (LxWxH):	540x480x700 mm
Weight (Net/Gross):	50/68 kg

----------


## dungtb

Bác thêm tiền lấy con cnc công nghiệp của em là ngon

----------


## hoangminhtin

> Với tầm giá đó bác thử ngâm cứu con này của e xem. Hàng nội địa Nhật thì em X2 kia ko có cửa so sánh với nó. Giá 18tr chỉ máy, 20tr bao cả phụ kiện. Nếu bác muốn lấy thì liên hệ e, để em hỏi lại ông anh đang ngâm cứu xem có lấy ko em báo lại bác. 
> 
> Đính kèm 51522
> 
> Đính kèm 51523


Con này nhìn ngon quá bác...

----------

